# Ny new Nest boxes



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Here us an old Resteraunt shelf that I have converted to nest box and brooder for my hens the too shelves will have all different kinds of next boxes and the bottome is the baby brooder. I want to put 5 gallon buckets for nest boxes in the shelf above the brooder and you can see my three nest on the next shelf and I may move the milk crate nest box to the to shelf. What do you all think?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Oops I forgot the pic in my first post !!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very creative!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks great to me! Love it when things can be reused in a different way.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good idea that. it amazes me the ideas that people come up with, very creative.


----------

